

Infinitec Infinite USB Memory Drive review - interesting concept - SandB0x
http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/25/infinitec-infinite-usb-memory-drive-review/

======
Groxx
For tl;drs: wireless device pairs with your computer to stream files,
identifies as a USB drive to whatever you plug it into. But it's buggy beta-
quality nigh-crap disguised as a finished device.

Interesting idea indeed, but guaranteed to be less cool than it sounds like
under even the _best_ production quality. Wireless is hardly plug-and-play at
all times; to be reliable, you _must_ create your own network that it can
connect to. Expecting to reliably run a network share through any random
network is expecting friendly gnomes riding ponies to leap from that random
network's routers and magically transfer your data for you.

------
stcredzero
If the backing connection was to 3G this would be both massively cool and a
massively bad idea. The bad part: wifi and mobile broadband are already a big
potential security risk. A form factor in the shape of a USB drive would be
hard to spot.

The good part: if they built this with 3G and used the cloud as the backing
store, it could really be an infinite USB drive!

~~~
aaronblohowiak
"wifi and mobile broadband are already a big potential security risk" -- not
if you use TLS

~~~
stcredzero
Wrong scenario. Black Hats can use it to repeatedly breach the physical
security of an internal network. Plant a WiFi or mobile broadband relay, and
you only have to physically be there the first time.

------
sfphotoarts
Interesting idea, but one of the uses I have for a thumb drive is to store
things when I _don't_ have access to wifi. If I have wifi then there are a
myriad of other possibilities.

